# [pppd] timeout

## ark

Bonjour,

j'ai conf ma co avec rp-pppoe et adsl-setup, puis qd jessaye de me co avec adsl-start ca me donne ;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # adsl-start 
> 
> ................TIMED OUT
> ...

 

pour les logs.. :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pppd[4946]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0
> 
> pppd[4946]: Couldn't open pty slave /dev/pts/0: No such file or directory
> ...

 

c'est un kernel 2.4.28

si quelqu'un a une idee.. merci

----------

## PabOu

ce serait bien que tu donnes les infos sur le kernel concernant ppp.

et aussi ton fichier /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

tu pourrais essayer de changer la valeur de SYNCHRONOUS (la mettre à "no") dans ce fichier pppoe.conf

----------

## ark

pour SYNCHRONOUS il est deja a no, sinon pour le kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support
> 
> [ ]   PPP filtering
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pourquoi as-tu un kernel 2.4 ?

Sinon colle ton fichier /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf  sans tes identifiants bien sûr !!!!

As-tu vérifié ce fichier ?

Tes fichiers /etc/ppp/chap-secrets et pap-secrets ont bien ton pass et ton identifiant de connexion  ?

Colle cette commande:

```
ifconfig -a
```

                                                           @+

----------

## ark

hum pour le 2.4 jlavais mis ya un moment, jpensais que c'etait mieux pour un serv

pppoe.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.
> 
> # Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem
> ...

 

ifconfig -a :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:5D:6A:DC:3A  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

et oui pour chap et pap

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pour un serveur un kernel-2.6 hardened !!!!

Sinon moi aussi, j'ai mon propre routeur/firewall(iptables)/serveur + point d'accès wifi avec une gentoo   :Very Happy:  ... 

Ton modem est configurer comment ?

Il faut le mettre en passerelle (bridge) !!!!

Essais :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1  restart
```

Si tu te connectes, tu n'es pas ds le bon mode...alors  règle ton modem en bridge pour utiliser le client pppoe...

Colle aussi le /etc/conf.d/net

                                                             @+

----------

## ark

hum il se configure pas le modem jcrois, c'est un sagem fast908.

pour eth1 jai rien conf, il attend le dhcp si jle restart, pppoe s'en charge pas ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Pour info,regarde un post que j'ai fait et l'explication de widan :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3168591-highlight-.html#3168591

                                                         @+

----------

## ark

mais personne sait d'ou vient cette erreur ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Couldn't open pty slave /dev/pts/0: No such file or directory 

 

J'ai bien devpts et unix pty support de mis dans le kernel

----------

## ark

c'est bon pour pts par contre les LCP: timeout et Timeout waiting for PADO packets ..

jvois plus quoi faire la, si des ptites idees encore  :Smile: 

----------

